# Fossil Stopwatch inner dials not resetting properly



## drtanz

Hi I have a Fossil watch CH2558 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fossil-CH25...ograph/dp/B001I28MNG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It has three inner dials that act as a stopwatch, however when I reset them they don't go back to 0, anyone knows how I can properly get them back to 0 (12 position)?


----------



## J.D.B.

I just got mine back from the repair center they have in Dallas Texas. They replaced the movement under their 11-year warranty. I paid only the shipping (both ways, however) and they were very prompt and courteous. The repair submission form is on the Fossil site. You would print it, fill it out, and send it with the watch for repair. They may have a facility in the UK. It should be listed on the site there, I would think. 

Josh


----------



## StufflerMike

Stopwatch Hand Adjustment (taken form their web site)
1. Pull crown out to position 3.
2. Press A to reset the stopwatch 1/10 second hand to the “0” position.
3. Press B to reset the second and minute hands. The hands only move clockwise.
4. With each press of A or B, the hands move one position. They move quickly if the buttons are
kept pressed.
Note: If the stopwatch hands function improperly, pull out crown and press A and B at the
same time for over 2 seconds. When the buttons are released, the stopwatch second and
1/10 second hands will spin around and return to “0.” This will indicate that the internal
circuit has been reset.


----------



## J.D.B.

So, drtanz, were you able to adjust the dials? Mine didn't.

Josh


----------



## 123Stephej321

stuffler said:


> Stopwatch Hand Adjustment 1. Pull crown out to position 3.
> 2. Press A to reset the stopwatch 1/10 second hand to the "0" position.
> 3. Press B to reset the second and minute hands. The hands only move clockwise.
> 4. With each press of A or B, the hands move one position. They move quickly if the buttons are
> kept pressed.If the stopwatch hands function improperly, pull out crown and press A and B at the
> same time for over 2 seconds. When the buttons are released, the stopwatch second and
> 1/10 second hands will spin around and return to "0." This will indicate that the internal
> circuit has been reset.


Thank you thank you, I was going crazy not able to figure it out.


----------



## StufflerMike

123Stephej321 said:


> Thank you thank you, I was going crazy not able to figure it out.


You're welcome.


----------



## grgrgr

Apologies for resuming such an old post, I had the same problem and I was able to reset stopwatch 1/20 sec and second hands properly by following the instructions shown here, thank you very much. I still have the stopwatch minute hands not properly aligned, do you know how to reset it?
Thank you so much again.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, 
I have Fossil FS4656 chronograph watch. it has 3 small dials(second,minute and 24-hour)...The small second hand always runs...but the big second hand and small minute dial stops at 12...is it a problem?? why it happens..


----------



## [email protected]

you have to press B continuously to reset it...


----------



## [email protected]

grgrgr said:


> Apologies for resuming such an old post, I had the same problem and I was able to reset stopwatch 1/20 sec and second hands properly by following the instructions shown here, thank you very much. I still have the stopwatch minute hands not properly aligned, do you know how to reset it?
> Thank you so much again.


you have to press B continuously to reset it...


----------



## IoHL

StufflerMike said:


> Stopwatch Hand Adjustment (taken form their web site)
> 1. Pull crown out to position 3.
> 2. Press A to reset the stopwatch 1/10 second hand to the "0" position.
> 3. Press B to reset the second and minute hands. The hands only move clockwise.
> 4. With each press of A or B, the hands move one position. They move quickly if the buttons are
> kept pressed.
> Note: If the stopwatch hands function improperly, pull out crown and press A and B at the
> same time for over 2 seconds. When the buttons are released, the stopwatch second and
> 1/10 second hands will spin around and return to "0." This will indicate that the internal
> circuit has been reset.


 Dude you are awesome. Thank you so much for the tip. I have been struggle with this for years.


----------

